# Informatycy mają głównie córki?

## vutives

Dziś dowiedziałem się, że osoby spędzające dużo czasu przed komputerem mają nikłe szanse na syna. Mój wychowca (informatyk) ma dwie córki, mówi, że jego znajomi 'komputerowcy' też mają córki. Mój inny znajomy,  informatyk hobbysta też może pochwalić się tylko córkami. O ile pamiętam Linus Torvalds też dorobił się dwóch córków!. Jak to jest z Wami? Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów? 

 

pewnie   :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *vutives wrote:*   Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów?  
> 
> pewnie  

 

ufff.. [:

----------

## vutives

No to mi lżej trochę    :Smile:   . Chociaż zdarzają się wyjątki  :Wink: 

----------

## taopai

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *vutives wrote:*   Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów?  
> 
> pewnie   
> 
> ufff.. [:

 

a skąd wiesz, że to nie wyjątek potwierdzający regułę?   :Cool: 

----------

## Poe

 *taopai wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *Raku wrote:*    *vutives wrote:*   Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów?  
> 
> pewnie   
> 
> ufff.. [: 
> ...

 

jeszcze nie wiem, ale niedlugo zbiore jakies "dane z okolicy" [:

----------

## c2p

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *vutives wrote:*   Czy Wy - ojcowie informatycy macie synów?  
> 
> pewnie  

 

Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój?  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Kobiet jest więcej na świecie niż mężczyzn, bo częściej się rodzą. Większość moich znajomych ma córki, chociaż trudno powiedzieć, żeby większość pracowała z komputerem.

----------

## Raku

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój? 

 

wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata   :Razz: 

----------

## piotruspan

ja też mam syna - 5 mies.

nie jestem informatykiem, ale od 10 lat duzo siedzę przy kompie...

tak więc Twoje twierdzenie to jakaś bajka, bo niby czym miałoby to być spowodowane ?

----------

## Andry77

Przy komputerze siedzie od 5 klasy podstawowej (najpierw C64) czyli jakies 20 lat przez kilkanascie godzin dziennie, 7 dni w tygodniu.

Pracuje tez jako informatyk no i spodziewam sie dziecka.

Bedzie syn ' :Laughing: '

----------

## rzabcio

Mimo wszystko dobrze, że ojciec zaczął pracować przy komputerze PO moim urodzeniu.  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> Przy komputerze siedzie od 5 klasy podstawowej (najpierw C64) czyli jakies 20 lat przez kilkanascie godzin dziennie, 7 dni w tygodniu.
> 
> Pracuje tez jako informatyk no i spodziewam sie dziecka.
> 
> Bedzie syn ''

 

gratulacje

ja siedzę troche krócej, spodziewamy się dziecka ale płeć jeszcze jest tajemnicą....ciekawe ile trzeba siedzieć przy kompie żeby były bliźniaki   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Poe

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój?  
> 
> wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata  

 

jezeli pierwsze słowo jakie wypowie to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hello world
> 
> 

 

to to na pewno bedzie jego  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *c2p wrote:*   Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój?  
> 
> wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata   
> 
> jezeli pierwsze słowo jakie wypowie to
> ...

 

Zawsze ojcem moze byc inny informatyk   :Wink: 

Najwazniejsze zeby mial na imie Raku 2.0  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> Pracuje tez jako informatyk no i spodziewam sie dziecka.

 

Jak facet może spodziewać się dziecka? Noo.. chyba, że... Hmm...

----------

## Poe

 *joker wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *Raku wrote:*    *c2p wrote:*   Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój?  
> 
> wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata   
> 
> jezeli pierwsze słowo jakie wypowie to
> ...

 

nie wierze, zeby to moglby byc ktokolwiek inny niz nasz Raku  :Smile: 

Raku Junior

----------

## Piecia

Z tego co mi wiadomo to mikrofale zwiększają szansę, że facet nie będzie miał syna. W jakiś sposób oddziaływują na ruchliwość plemników.

----------

## vutives

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Z tego co mi wiadomo to mikrofale zwiększają szansę, że facet nie będzie miał syna. W jakiś sposób oddziaływują na ruchliwość plemników.

 Tak jak to?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Piecia

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Tak jak to? 

 

Raczej w negatywnym słowa tego znaczeniu.

----------

## c2p

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Sorki, że pytam, ale jesteś pewien, że twój?  
> 
> wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata  

 

A w jakim wieku? Bo czytałem gdzieś, że dzieci chyba do 1 roku nie są ani trochę podobne do ojców (mimo, iż cała rodzinka to wszystkim wmawia  :Very Happy: ), a bardziej są podobne do matek. Dopiero później mogą objawiać jakieś cechy odziedziczone po ojcu (wygląd też).

----------

## Raku

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   wszyscy mówią, że wykapany tata   
> 
> A w jakim wieku?

 

5 tygodni.

----------

## Andry77

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Andry77 wrote:*   Pracuje tez jako informatyk no i spodziewam sie dziecka. 
> 
> Jak facet może spodziewać się dziecka? Noo.. chyba, że... Hmm...

 

Nie oglądałeś Juniora ? ' :Laughing: '

----------

## pancurski

czas odświeżyć temat  :Smile: 

dziś zrobione usg ----> będzie chłopak

----------

## dziadu

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> czas odświeżyć temat 
> 
> dziś zrobione usg ----> będzie chłopak

 

No to stary, gratulacje!

Ale takie pytanie... czy naprawdę tak bardzo chcecie znać płeć wcześniej? Czy nie warto poczekać do narodzin?

----------

## pancurski

To nasze pierwsze dziecko. Chcieliśmy wiedzieć z dwóch powodów:

1. żeby wiedzieć jak sie zwracać do tego dzidziusia

2. żeby nie kupować zbędnych różowych wdzianek  :Smile:  ewentualnie zielonych moro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ale takie pytanie... czy naprawdę tak bardzo chcecie znać płeć wcześniej? Czy nie warto poczekać do narodzin?

 

a czy warto czekać na obejrzenie filmu do momentu gdy zacznie lecieć w kinach czy w TV, czy lepiej oglądnąć diviksa jak tylko uda się go ściągnąć z sieci*?

* oczywiście legalnie  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Ja tam wolę poczekać na premierę w kinie. Lepsze efekty, większy ekran.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> czas odświeżyć temat 
> 
> dziś zrobione usg ----> będzie chłopak

 Super! Gratuluję!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dziadu

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   Ale takie pytanie... czy naprawdę tak bardzo chcecie znać płeć wcześniej? Czy nie warto poczekać do narodzin? 
> 
> a czy warto czekać na obejrzenie filmu do momentu gdy zacznie lecieć w kinach czy w TV, czy lepiej oglądnąć diviksa jak tylko uda się go ściągnąć z sieci*?
> 
> * oczywiście legalnie 

 

No tak sobie oglądnąłem "300" z diviksa (pomijając tą gwiazdkę  :Wink:  ) i teraż żąłuję. Jakoś obrazu wiele do życzenia zostawiała. Nie był to wpierwszy raz jak się na tym przejechałem.

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Ja tam wolę poczekać na premierę w kinie. Lepsze efekty, większy ekran.

 

Dlatego z tym się zgadzam.

Ale na tym myślę EOT. Nie ma co dyskutować i się rozdrabniać nad tym.

----------

## pancurski

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> No tak sobie oglądnąłem "300" z diviksa (pomijając tą gwiazdkę  ) i teraż żąłuję. Jakoś obrazu wiele do życzenia zostawiała. Nie był to wpierwszy raz jak się na tym przejechałem.

 

nikt nie każe ci oglądać screenerów :]

----------

## Gabrys

Nie zawsze warto czekać. Czasem człowiek czeka i czeka, bo ma nadzieje na niezapomniane efekty i się może baaardzo przejechać. Lepiej wypróbować w domowym zaciszu, żeby wiedzieć czego się spodziewać.

Mowa oczywiście o filmach, chociaż w sumie nie tylko jakby się dobrze zastanowić.

----------

## Poe

Tak, macie wszyscy racje. najlepiej robić córki i synów w zaciszu domowym, a nie czekac az samo sie zrobi (za nas?)

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Wole dziecko zrobić z żoną*, poczekać na premiere i cieszyć się wspaniałymi efektami. Nie potrzebuje wersji CAM (kuzyn przesłał nagrania popisów swojego maleństwa), TS i TC (to samo co CAM, ale w lepszej jakości) też mnie nie interesują. No a DVDRip (porwanie dziecka) jest gorsze niż inne możliwości... Jak ktoś niecierpliwy to może brać teaser trailer(lalki) albo jak nie może to kupić na DVD (adopcja)...

*Nie mam żony, jestem młody i głupi a ten tekst jest tak dziwny że aby go zrozumieć trzeba być [...].

//EDIT:

Nie, nie mną. "[...]" pozostawione do luźnej interpretacji.Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Wed Apr 04, 2007 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> *Nie mam żony, jestem młody i głupi a ten tekst jest tak dziwny że aby go zrozumieć trzeba być [...].

 być... Tobą?

----------

## psycepa

5+ dla Johnnego za text  :Very Happy: 

DVDRip mnie zabil poprostu  :Very Happy: 

----------

